# September Spectacular Seminar



## Bob White (Aug 29, 2012)

On Saturday September 22, 2012 Bob White's Karate Studio will present the "September Spectacular Seminar". The day will consist of 5 seminars taught by some of the top Kenpo instructors in the world. The entry is only a $50 investment and participants can attend as many of the seminars as they want. All net proceeds from the seminars will be donated to the Royal Family Kids Camp. 

The Seminar instructors include: 

Wes Idol - Mr. Idol is a 6th degree Black Belt who began his Kenpo studies in 1986 under Mr. Albert Cornejo. During that time Mr. Cornejo allowed him to also train at Ed Parker Sr.s West LA school, as well as with top Kenpoists such as Larry Tatum and Frank Trejo. In the early 1990's Mr. Idol also trained at Benny Urquidez's Jet Center in Van Nuys, California, as well as Danny Inosanto's school in Marina Del Rey, California. 

In 1992 Mr. Idol began training under Mr. Bryan Hawkins. Mr. Hawkins has privately taken Mr. Idol through Ed Parker Sr.s system as laid out by Mr. Parker in its final form. 

Also during this time, Mr. Idol has studied under Mr. Mike Pick from 1999 through 2009 as one of his few private students. 

Mr. Idol will be teaching conditioning drills as well as knife defenses. 

Mike Pombeiro-Mike has over 30 years of martial arts experience. He holds 3rd degree
Black Belts in both American Kenpo and Chinese Kenpo.

Mike has won almost every major tournament nationally and internationally
and has fought against competitors from over 20 countries.

He has been inducted into Black Belt Magazine's Hall of Fame for
"Competitor of the Year". He is a 2 time NASKA champion and a 3 time NBL
World Champion. Mike is also a WAKO gold medalist for team USA. Mike was
also a member of Team Paul Mitchell which won numerous World Champion
titles.

Mike Pombeiro teaches 4 days a week at Bob Whites Karate Studio in Costa Mesa, Ca.
Mike is a tremendous athlete and influences many with his commitment to excellence and superior work ethic. 

Rich Hale - Mr. Hale began his martial arts training in 1972 under the instruction of Richard T. Callahan, in Colton, California, at the Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate Studio on Mt. Vernon Street. 

In 1976 Mr. Hale moved to Alaska and opened the Alaska Martial Arts Center with his long-time training partner Roger Thomas. It was in Alaska that he first started studying with Mr. Parker. 

In the mid eighties Mr. Hale moved back to California where he was partners in the Ventura Kenpo Karate Studio in Ventura, CA. It was during the mid eighties that he spent more and more time with Mr. Parker, including having his own lesson time at Mr. Parker's house. This time with Mr. Parker was his true awaking to the art of Kenpo. 

Going into the 90's, was another period of accelerated growth. This is when Mr. Hale really started studying Kenpo from the perspective of Kenpo principles being the core of everything Kenpo. To this day his latest journey has taken him further than he could have ever imagined, while at the same time clearly showing him how his Kenpo journey has just begun. 

Mr. Hale will be teaching Point of Origin and Critical Timing. This is the timing necessary in order to make some techniques work. 

Dave Hebler - Mr. Dave Hebler was one of "The Originals" through and through. Mr. Hebler was the 5th student promoted to Black Belt by Senior Grandmaster Edmund Parker, and has the unique distinction of being first student to be promoted to the 4th, 5th, 6th and 7th Degree Black Belt levels by Mr. Parker. 

Mr. Hebler, was one of the originators of the annual International Karate Championship held in Long Beach, California, and personally developed the set of rules for the first, and many of the subsequent, IKC competitions; he also served as a Director of the IKC for 12 years. 

As President of the International Kenpo Karate Association (IKKA) for a number of years, Mr. Hebler was instrumental in developing the basis of the ever-evolving curriculum of Ed Parker's American Kenpo system. 
Mr. Hebler was also a personal bodyguard and companion of Elvis Presley's from 1972 to 1976 and as a member of the "Memphis Mafia," his primary responsibility was the protection of Elvis and his family in all aspects of their lives, wherever they were. He also signed Mr. Presley's 8th Deg. Black Belt certificate. 

Mr. Hebler will be teaching variations of the club defense Capturing the Storm. 

Chuck Sullivan - Mr. Chuck Sullivan began his training in the martial arts in 1959, under Edmund K. Parker, Sr. In 1962; he earned a 1st Degree Black Belt from Mr. Parker. His accomplishments include: he was the first to put out a commercial Karate training video with Mr. Parker; he was the Tournament Director of the second International Karate Championships in Long Beach, and co-owner of a pair of Kenpo studios with Mr. Parker. Also, he was one of only twelve people to receive the rank of 7th Degree Black Belt in Ed Parker's American Kenpo, earning this honor in 1981. 

He continued his training with Mr. Parker until Mr. Parker's passing in 1990. On that same year, Mr. Sullivan founded the I.K.C.A. (International Karate Connection Association) with Vic LeRoux. 

Mr. Sullivan is active in promoting Kenpo through his organization and is one of the most respected men in Kenpo. 

Mr. Sullivan will be teaching Defensive Tactics - Everything from Blocking to Distancing, Pre-emptive strikes to the Universal Block with reality based drills 

About The Royal Family Kids Camp: 

The Royal Family Kids Camp (RFKC) is a camp for the abused and neglected children. RFKC has completed over 25 years of providing a free week of summer camp for children, ages 7 to 11, who have come from group homes and foster homes. All of these children have been removed from their biological parents and placed under the auspices of the Social Services Department due to physical, sexual, or emotional abuse. More information can be found at (www.royalfamilykids.org) 

Bob White's Karate Studio is honored to have these fine men teach at our school and are greatly appreciative of their support for the RFKC. 

If you have any questions, please contact the studio. We look forward to a great day. 

Bob Whites Karate Studio
1125 Victoria  suite b
Costa Mesa, Ca. 92627
949 645-0337
www.bwkenpo.com


----------



## Bob White (Sep 5, 2012)

While this day of seminars is a fundraiser for the RFK I want to establish that we would not want anyone to miss this event because of money problems. If you want to attend and things are tight just call and we can work it out. This should be a day to remember
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Bob White (Sep 23, 2012)

I would like to thank all of the presenters and participants who attended the seminars yesterday. Because of your support we were able to raise over $3,000 for the RFK. This means 6 additional children get to go to a camp that could possibly change their lives. Truly appreciated and thanks for being a part of our team.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Bob White (Jan 3, 2013)

At our event January 19th we will display a custom Harley Davidson motorcycle donated by Huntington Beach Hogs and N Neil Hardin Kenpo Karate. We should receive the raffle tickets today [January 3rd]. We will have the drawing at our event March 23rd at the BWI www.bobwhiteinvitational.com  The winner will receive this custom motorcycle. As some of you know  this is a fundraising event to generate money for the Royal Family Kids www.rfkc.org and their generosity will help put many children into camp. A class act.


----------

